# OSX on Windows XP MS Virtual PC



## Optimanc (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Guys!

Any ideas how i can install OXS on to a Windows XP pc with MS Virtual PC 2004, therefore running OSX in virtual environment.

I am an 'advanced' Windows users and would like to see whta the fuss is about with OSX.

Many thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's a good place with lots of info - 
http://www.osx86project.org/


----------



## camgangrel21 (Jun 6, 2006)

Just watch out Apple has been on the war path on those that are runing that hacked OS X on a PC. So just watch how you get it off net. Hope you get it and get up and running and start to see way Windows blows. Think mac and above all have fun.
That is what computers where meant for right ;-)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 6, 2006)

camgangrel21 said:
			
		

> So just watch how you get it off net.


Acquiring OS X in any way other than purchasing a retail version of it (either new or second-hand) or receiving it with a new Apple-branded computer purchase is illegal.

Even if you own a license for Mac OS X, getting it "off the net" is still illegal.

Running Mac OS X on a computer other than an Apple-branded computer is against the license agreement for Mac OS X, and, hence, illegal.

Your best bet is to acquire an Apple-branded computer if you wish to experience Mac OS X.  You can see what all the fuss is about by heading down to your local Apple store or local Apple retailer and checking out OS X on their demo machines first-hand.


----------



## fryke (Jun 6, 2006)

And that concludes this wonderful thread. 


[As soon as there's at least _one_ legal way to have Mac OS X running on either a Windows/linux PC directly or via a virtual machine software, we'll discuss these things. But since there is *no way at all* at the moment of having a license for Mac OS X that runs on the so-called "any PC", all this talk is either theoretical or involves cracking either the Mac OS X installer or Mac OS X. See board rules.]


----------

